# NH tc40 cold start



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

hi folks my new Holland tc40 has cold start problems it wont start if it is under 50 degrees out is this an engine problem or is this normal 

thanks
NHboy out


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glow plug working?
How long do you use the glow plug.
Do you slight crack throttle open before starting?
How old battery?

Does your manuel have troubleshooting section?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's almost the same engine as my Case DX45. Does you glow plug sending unit in working order? If so, maybe you have a bad wire to some of your glow plugs.... or a bad glow plug or two.
Mine always needs a bit of glow plug, and calls for it with the sending unit, but when it's really cold it turn the key off and back on again when the glow plug light goes out just to give it a little extra heat if it's needed.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Pogobill and Thomas are right on with their comments.

The 4 cylinder engine for your TC-40 is made by Shibaura (Japan). These engines have a reputation for cold starting and rough running at startup, but they run great thereafter. 

They require glow plug heat even in warm weather. The colder the weather, the more glow plug heat time required.


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's near or below freezing, I plug in my block heater for 3-4 hours (CaseIH D40) but above freezing it starts fine just with the glow plug. I also turn the ignition off and on a few times to give the engine more glow plug time. Not sure how much this helps; but it can't hurt.

Glow plugs CAN burn out or become disconnected from the power source.

I also crack the throttle.


----------

